# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Люди добрые, помогите!

## Alter_Ego

Физически прикончил диск с дровами для материнки со встроенной видеокартой Системная плата ECS 651-M v1. Переустановил систему и теперь без драйверов частота монитор не выставляется, от чего он сильно мерцает. Где найти драйвера? Как их правильно поставить и как разобраться в этой непонятной веренице цифорок, буковок, аббревиатур чайнику?

----------


## jov

Попробуй поискать тут: http://www.ecsusa.com/ECSWebSite/Pro...uID=52&LanID=6

----------

